# Herping Mt Glorious



## Mangles (Jan 17, 2009)

We went for a drive up to Mt Glorious last night and we found two carpets, a gecko and some frogs.

Could somebody identify the frog shown below for me. I believe it could be some sort of barred frog.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 17, 2009)

great barred Frog


----------



## melgalea (Jan 17, 2009)

thats a pretty funky looking frog hey.


----------



## slacker (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm surprised that's all you found. I was thinking about heading up there last night myself; should have been a good one, or so I would have thought.

Still, at least you found a couple of snakes. What sort of gecko was it that you found? Southern spotted velvet?


----------



## melgalea (Jan 17, 2009)

wouldnt mind going up myself. what time of the night do u usually go herping.


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah, im interested in finding a good herping spot around brissie so if someone knows a good place/times/what weather is best? that would be great.


----------



## slacker (Jan 17, 2009)

In my very limited experience, the best time is for a few hours just after dark.

PS: Keep an eye out for rangers up there. They're pretty quick to assume that if you're up there looking for reptiles, you're trying to poach them. And be very careful not to be seen even moving them off the road.


----------



## melgalea (Jan 17, 2009)

good tip slacker. cheers


----------



## Mangles (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, a southern spotted velvet. Another frog we found and a BTS from another trip.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 17, 2009)

nice find!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice, I'm keen to head up there sometime too.


----------



## Bugsy (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you remove that tick for the BTS?? Nice critters.


----------



## Mangles (Jan 18, 2009)

Bugsy said:


> Did you remove that tick for the BTS?? Nice critters.



No, we left it alone as it is illegal to interfere with the wildlife.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 18, 2009)

slacker said:


> PS: Keep an eye out for rangers up there. They're pretty quick to assume that if you're up there looking for reptiles, you're trying to poach them. And be very careful not to be seen even moving them off the road.



How ridiculous.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 18, 2009)

good finds


----------



## krusty (Jan 18, 2009)

looks like you had a good night out.


----------

